# Question about Japanese DS or special editions DS



## GDragon (Feb 9, 2008)

I just wanted to know if i buy a japanese or special edition DS would i be able to use/charge it if i live in canada?
and would my R4 english version would work in a japanese/special edition version?

PS:Why is some DS 110V and some other 220V?


----------



## kikuchiyo (Feb 9, 2008)

Yes it would.  It's not a problem.  I had a white Japanese DS Lite I used in the states until I lost it.  I use my American black DS Lite here in Japan now.

No problem.


----------



## Jaejae (Feb 9, 2008)

Your R4 will work in any DS, and you can charge a DS with a charger from any country.
I think Canada uses 110V, and I know Japan does, so you will just have to get an adapter if you want to use the original charger.
Edit: All DS' run on the same voltage, just that of the chargers is different.


----------



## GDragon (Feb 9, 2008)

so i can buy a japanese or a DS outside of canada and charge it in canada right?even though its 220V...right?
ok so that means that i can charge the DS is the charger is 110V and if its not i need an adapter right?


----------



## ExDee (Feb 10, 2008)

QUOTE(GDragon @ Feb 9 2008 said:


> so i can buy a japanese or a DS outside of canada and charge it in canada right?even though its 220V...right?
> ok so that means that i can charge the DS is the charger is 110V and if its not i need an adapter right?



Yes I tried that with a 220v It charged faster 2


----------



## sonofx51 (Feb 10, 2008)

just make sure the charger you use is 110v


----------

